# Unloved Tango



## t4orce (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I thought I'd share a picture of my Tango which I admit is an ugly bike but it is for that reason I love her! She's my first road bike and I've been riding for less than a year.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

You're right, it's ugly. I think the rational for De Rosa making it was to show what could be done with carbon some years back....


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

I am loyal DeRosa fan, but I will be the first to admit that is one ugly bike. It looks like it belongs in a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Yip, it sure is ugly. Nice to know that there are people willing to house the unloved strays of the world


----------



## t4orce (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha - I kinda figured that ppl would hate how she looks.

I don't mind ugly. She rides fast and smooth which is a redeeming feature!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Nevermind. She's a De R<3sa.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, if bikes are anything like women, then this article about the mathematics of beauty will be of great interest to you.

http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-mathematics-of-beauty/

Some quotes from above link:

"that the more men as a group disagree about woman's looks, the more they end up liking her"

"guys tend to ignore girls who are merely cute"

"and, in fact, having some men think she's ugly actually works in woman's favour"


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's not ugly... It's surreal. I didn't know Dali designed frames...


----------



## bigmuncher (Jun 19, 2006)

Never mind what the bike looks like, just looking at that saddle is bringing tears to my eyes....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it's great-looking. Yes, good old Sal Dali had a spiritual hand in it. Now the Pinarellos -- those to me are ugly.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

T4orce. How do you find the ride? I've tried one, found it very stiff. Loved it, great fun! 

Believe it or not, one of the great De Rosas to ride!


----------

